# what's the funniest 4 letter word that you can think of?



## elliott35

BlUb

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Bob-o

Bob-o 
Lol


----------



## SyNiK4L

Boob lol


----------



## razorclose

bran/


----------



## poontab

Fern.


----------



## rwil85

Meef

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781

qwop


----------



## Samuel2706

'Pidl'


----------



## kraymanbauer

Dink

sent from the LIGHTNING capital of my hand!


----------



## SpinningHook

Twat.


----------



## fitsnugly

Quan

ala Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## xmrsilentx

ipad

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## dougfresh

Fluf.


----------



## killall

Quim

(Real word too)


----------



## scarmon25

Butt. 

Gingerbread is Yummy


----------



## youngpettyboi

Muff 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Caimbrie

nips :tongue3:


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

"xmrsilentx said:


> ipad
> 
> Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


Lmao


----------



## Jordan8

Caimbrie said:


> nips :tongue3:


+1

I had to do a play at school once, & one of my lines were "my nips are freezing". Was kinda one of those you had to be there moments, but :tongue2:


----------



## vanessaem

iMac
iPad

You get where I'm going with this...


----------



## XsMagical

Murf...

Sent from my x3Dvo using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidvirzi

Boob xD


----------



## CheetahHeel

KISS (the band)


----------



## mrbmg

Dink...


----------



## ro6666lt

Free.


----------



## monky_1

Slut.
Oops didn't mean to say my ex girlfriends name.


----------



## x13thangelx

monky_1 said:


> Slut.
> Oops didn't mean to say my ex girlfriends name.


lmao.


----------



## sckboy78

Poop
For some reason it still makes me giggle

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyFox2011

Apple

(I know its 5 letters but I'm dyslexic so it's ok )


----------



## davidnc

apos.......(10 char)


----------



## huntken

Pube

5char


----------



## jp317

rawr

hehe


----------



## Iceman0803

sckboy78 said:


> Poop
> For some reason it still makes me giggle
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Same. Because I'm a child trapped in a man's body.


----------



## elliott35

Ios5

Hahaha i forgot bout this thread

Lolz


----------



## dickenam

pube

10char


----------



## Brenardo

**** lol


----------



## elliott35

Dell

Haha the msg needs to b 5 characters


----------



## AndyFox2011

"elliott35 said:


> Dell
> 
> Haha the msg needs to b 5 characters


I know right! Lol


----------



## ashiyatl

I can't believe I'm contributing to this... okay,

Fupa.


----------



## Skrazz

Goob.

Reporting for duty.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Drocka

Boob

XD


----------



## Jamezmcqueen

Weef

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSequel

Pens

filler because message was too short


----------



## bigmook

Nuts

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkboy69

Turd.


----------



## dorkboy69

Turd.


----------



## UNC

Kaka

10 chars


----------



## gf7z

Gorp

Good excuse to try posting


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

.
Ogly


----------



## PANCAKER

Ifail

Wait... 122345 its all good :-D

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## CheetahHeel

Logy


----------



## watson387

SpinningHook said:


> Twat.


Although I think this is a great one and I call people twat all the time, I'm gonna have to go with f**k.

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt.


----------



## 99problemz

Shat... past tense if s**t lol


----------



## Mustang302LX

C*nt is a pretty dumb word and offensive apparently lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Brett6781

blub


----------



## RazoE

Skub...


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Blow..haha


----------



## irish

Gape


----------



## anmtrn

Dope


----------



## shadowpunx

Fart


----------



## JBirdVegas

.gov


----------



## Evileyefox

Kink


----------



## elliott35

word.


----------



## elliott35

meow


----------



## Technowizard66

Ipod

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## Phalanx7621

Shob


----------



## Gman

mahu .....


----------

